# Hard-to start problem



## LAndrim (Jan 3, 2011)

Newbie here...getting educated and need some advice on hard starts.

I have a Tiara II by HeatnGlo, about 4 years old.  Clean it every year before we start up. This year, it is VERY hard to start. When I click the start button on, nothing happens.  I have to click it sometimes 5, 6, 7 times before I get the flames going.  

Does  anyone know what is going on?  Dealer was not sure what the issue is,  said it might be static electricity...I'm not so sure about this. 

Please help. Thanks, guys!


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 3, 2011)

Click what start button? The switch on the stove is toggle on / off. Is that what you are referring to?

Sounds like the thermopile might be getting weak. Does it ever shut off by itself while running? Other possibility is the switch wiring has a loose connection.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2011)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Click what start button? The switch on the stove is toggle on / off. Is that what you are referring to?
> 
> Sounds like the thermopile might be getting weak. Does it ever shut off by itself while running? Other possibility is the switch wiring has a loose connection.



+1. Also check the t-pile connections. If the screws at the terminal block are not tight, intermittent ignition can also happen.


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 3, 2011)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Click what start button? The switch on the stove is toggle on / off. Is that what you are referring to?
> 
> Sounds like the thermopile might be getting weak. Does it ever shut off by itself while running? Other possibility is the switch wiring has a loose connection.



Sorry, yes, I switch I referred to is the on/off switch.  Yes, it has shut of twice while running. Would this be the thermopile you referred to? First thing I did was check all the wires to make sure they weren't frayed or loose, so they are all in good shape. Would you advise replacing the thermopile? Thanks much!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 3, 2011)

replace if lower than 325 mv w/o any load


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 4, 2011)

does the pilot light stay on?


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 4, 2011)

ruth140 said:
			
		

> does the pilot light stay on?


Yes, there is no problem with the pilot, just the need to turn the On/off switch at least a half dozen times.  All connections are tight.
Thanks!


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 4, 2011)

not sure but you might need a new switch. if you "jump" the wires and it unit turns on and stays on...then you can determine that its the switch itself thats bad


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2011)

ruth140 said:
			
		

> not sure but you might need a new switch. if you "jump" the wires and it unit turns on and stays on...then you can determine that its the switch itself thats bad



Possibly. It could also be the wiring TO the switch...


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks all...

I'll try all your suggestions...one of them has to work.  Again, you guys are great..much appreciated!


----------

